# Über Hamachi surfen



## Jared566 (27. April 2010)

*Über Hamachi surfen*

Hey Leute,

Kann man über Hamachi über das 'fremde' Netz surfen? D.h. Ich bin zb. in der Schule, logge mich in Hamachi in mein Netz ein und kann dann über die Leitung zu hause surfen.

Vllt weiß ja jemand wie das geht  

Mfg Jared


----------



## narutogt (28. April 2010)

*AW: Über Hamachi surfen*

Ich will ja nicht kleinlich sein, aber um Dich mit Hamachi verbinden zu können benötigst Du eine Verbindung zum Internet, richtig?
Wenn Du also in der Schule online bist... Warum solltest Du über Dein Hausnetz surfen wollen? Du bist doch schon "drin"!?

Wenn Du in der Schule oder auch sonstirgendwo auf Deine Daten, die Du auf Deinem Hausrechner hast, zugreifen willst, dann kannst Du, insofern Du den Datentransfer zulässt, Deinen Homeaccount "Durchsuchen" und folglich auf deine freigegebenen Daten (Ordner) zugreifen. Dazu benötigt man in dem Fall aber auch zwei Hamachiaccounts.

Was genau hast Du denn vor?


----------



## Jared566 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Über Hamachi surfen*

so könnte man den alles blockenden proxy in der schule umgehen.

// und jetzt bitte kein gespamme, von wegen 'lass es' oder so. Ich weiß schon was ich mache. Und ich bin mir bewust, das ich damit die Sicherheitsrichtlienen der Schule umgehe. Also bitte kein gespamme.


----------



## narutogt (30. April 2010)

*AW: Über Hamachi surfen*

Eigentlich mal ne gute Frage. Viele meiner Kommilitonen benutzen nämlich das Uni-WLan und sind nicht berechtigt gewisse Seiten aufzurufen. Um dieses Problem zu umgehen nutzen sie aber andere Tools als eine so verworrene Idee, das heimnetz über hamachi zu verwenden. Werd montag mal n bissi genauer gucken wer s macht und vor allem wie.

Und apropos spamen^^ Solltest Du in der Schule nicht lieber ins Buch als auf irgend etwas anderes gucken?


----------



## feivel (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Über Hamachi surfen*

Download: OperaTor 3.5 Download - PC-WELT


----------

